# Video: making scoops



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

An acquaintance of mine here at work is a turner and sent me this link today. This fellow, Soren Berger, takes you through the entire process of turning a scoop. Pretty amazing!:laugh:

Turning a Scoop: Video

Some cool techniques here, I like the way he measures the true-ness of the sphere. I am pretty sure I would have lost it during offset turning of the handle, but this fellow makes it look like a walk in the park. :yes4:

So any of you folks up to this? I would love to see someone here attempt this...I am just not ready...yet!:no:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mesmerizing, and he can talk and turn at the same time. What a great craftsman and teacher!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link Frank....very interesting,,,,,,,,,,,AL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Frank I have watched that one a couple of times. You had better get with the program and show us how it is done.:laugh:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I bet its tougher than it looks..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW That's really something!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Frank I have watched that one a couple of times. You had better get with the program and show us how it is done.:laugh:


OK Bernie, I've made you one. Go on down and wait for it by the mailbox, it should be there any minute. :laugh:


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Someday I hope to make some of these scoops but they look like they are kind of scary to make


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool makes me want to buy a lathe again


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Amazing, gotta try one.


----------

